# Do inflatable kayaks need registered?



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

My wife got one for Christmas from my parents. I am assuming yes, but didn't feel like looking through the regulations and figured someone here may know. Thanks

Jake


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Inflatable boats require registration. I assume an inflatable kayak would be the same


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Only in Ohio


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Every state in the country requires inflatable boat registration.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I know Michigan and Florida dont register Kayaks
Boats Yes Kayaks NO


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, You can get an alternate registration which is just a laminated card, that you keep in the kayak, since you cant put a watercraft registration sticker on an inflatable.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

$25.00....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

HawgHunter said:


> Yes, You can get an alternate registration which is just a laminated card, that you keep in the kayak, since you cant put a watercraft registration sticker on an inflatable.


That makes sense. I was wondering how you would put the registration on and it not get all messed up inflating and deflating it. I assume they have identification numbers too like my normal kayak does? I havent taken it out of the box yet because i know it will never go back in.


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> That makes sense. I was wondering how you would put the registration on and it not get all messed up inflating and deflating it. I assume they have identification numbers too like my normal kayak does? I havent taken it out of the box yet because i know it will never go back in.


Yeah, there will be an ID or serial number somewhere. It should be on the craft, but if not, you should be able to find what you need for the registration form on either the packaging or included paperwork.


----------

